# Samba Freigabe funktioniert nicht



## crazyblue89 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Habe mir dieses Wochenende endlich meinen Server mit Linux Mint aufgesetzt und hatte auch samba schon so weit konfiguriert und eingestellt, sodass ich fröhlich dateien hin- und herschieben konnte. jetzt mein Problem: musste aufgrund eines totalausfalls meiner boot-festplatte das ganze system neu aufsetzen und seitdem bekomme ich die samba-freigaben einfach nicht mehr hin. bekomme am win7-pc ständig irgendwelche fehlermeldungen, die mir sagen, dass ich auf das verzeichnis nicht zugreifen kann.
wäre über jede hilfe dankbar, nachdem ich so ziemlich alles was ich im netz finden konnte ausprobiert habe und (nach 2x system zerschießen) nichts funktioniert.

Danke soweit für die Hilfe

PS: bevor fragen auftauchen, das system wird auch als mediencenter benutzt, daher linux Mint und keine serverspezifische distribution.
PPS: bin absoluter linux-neuling und das terminal ist mir etwas suspekt, soweit möglich, wäre die konfiguration über eine grafische benutzeroberfläche zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Muetze (11. Februar 2013)

Stell doch bitte mal deine /etc/samba/smb.conf rein, wennst an Fehler hast dann hier.

Mit welchen User versuchste dich den auf dein Sambashare zuverbinden, bzw. haste da besondere Sonderzeichen im PW (/%*)?

Welche Mint, bzw Sambaversion haste den am laufen?


----------



## Jimini (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auf meinem Fileserver keine grafische Oberfläche, kann dir daher also nur mit dem puren Inhalt meiner smb.conf weiterhelfen. Es ist aber nicht schwer, das über das Terminal einzurichten. 

Zunächst legst du mit root-Rechten eine Sicherheitskopie deiner vorhandenen Config an:
_sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf_backup_ (mit Tab kannst du bei der Eingabe Pfad- und Dateinamen vervollständigen!)

Dann öffnest du die Config-Datei - wieder mit root-Rechten:
_sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf_ 

Zur Orientierung hier der (zu ändernde!) Inhalt meiner smb.conf:

```
max protocol = smb2

#======================= Global Settings ===================================== 
[global]
    workgroup = Workgroup
    server string = Atlas
    security = share
# Hier legst du fest, welche IP-Adressen auf die Freigaben zugreifen können.
# Du kannst einzelne Adressen, aber auch Bereiche angeben.
#  hosts allow = 10.0.0.5 10.0.0.12 10.0.0.13 10.0.0.19 10.0.0.20 10.0.0.44    hosts allow = 10.0.0.0/24 
# Hier gibst du an, unter welcher Adresse der Server erreichbar ist.
    interfaces = 10.0.0.2

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================
[Kram]
    comment = Hier kann nur lesend zugegriffen werden
    path = /home/share/kram
    guest ok = yes
    browseable = yes
    writable = no

[Upload]
    comment = Hier kann jeder lesen und schreiben
    path = /home/share/upload
    guest ok = yes
    browseable = yes
    writeable = yes
```
Wenn du die Änderungen vorgenommen hast, kannst du mit Strg+X speichern und beenden.

Danach muss Samba noch neu gestartet werden - das müsste unter Mint wahrscheinlich mit _sudo /etc/init.d/samba_ restart gehen.

Falls es danach immer noch nicht funktionieren sollte, poste am besten - wie schon erwähnt - deine Config und gegebenenfalls Auszüge aus den Logfiles (wahrscheinlich in /var/log/samba/).

MfG Jimini

P.S.: man braucht bei Linux, wenn man Serverdienste anbieten will, nicht unbedingt eine Serverdistribution. Man kann eigentlich alles, was ein Server machen soll, auch wunderbar mit einem Desktopsystem realisieren. Serverdistributionen bringen nur häufig mehr serverspezifische Pakete mit, ebenso wird hier häufig eine grafische Oberfläche weggelassen.


----------



## crazyblue89 (11. Februar 2013)

Danke erstmal euch beiden für die rasche hilfestellung!

werde morgen erstmal meine samba-konfiguration in der console überprüfen und hier posten, falls sich das problem weiterhin nicht lösen lässt.

verwendet wird übrigens mint 14 und die aktuell in der softwareverwaltung verfügbare samba-version (seh ich dann morgen nach, welche genau). zugegriffen wird über den angelegten samba-benutzer (allerdings ist der zugriff sowieso für jeden erlaubt).

lg


----------



## Muetze (12. Februar 2013)

wie gesagt im zweifel einfach deine samba-konfig posten, dann sehen wir mal wo es hängt.

normalerweise spart man sich die grafische Oberfläche bei Servern einfach, frisst nur Ressourcen und über die Konsole kannste genauso alles machen


----------



## crazyblue89 (13. Februar 2013)

also sehen kann ich die freigaben jetzt zwar, aber wenn ich von der win7-maschine drauf zugreifen will sagt er mir jedesmal, dass die laufwerke schon mit einem anderen benutzernamen verbunden sind und lässt mich nicht drauf zugreifen.

ich poste euch mal die smb.conf, vielleicht findet ihr einen fehler (oder sitzt der davor?):

```
#
# Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.
#
#
# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the
# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed
# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options most of which 
# are not shown in this example
#
# Some options that are often worth tuning have been included as
# commented-out examples in this file.
#  - When such options are commented with ";", the proposed setting
#    differs from the default Samba behaviour
#  - When commented with "#", the proposed setting is the default
#    behaviour of Samba but the option is considered important
#    enough to be mentioned here
#
# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command
# "testparm" to check that you have not made any basic syntactic 
# errors. 
# A well-established practice is to name the original file
# "smb.conf.master" and create the "real" config file with
# testparm -s smb.conf.master >smb.conf
# This minimizes the size of the really used smb.conf file
# which, according to the Samba Team, impacts performance
# However, use this with caution if your smb.conf file contains nested
# "include" statements. See Debian bug #483187 for a case
# where using a master file is not a good idea.
#

#======================= Global Settings =======================

[global]

## Browsing/Identification ###

# Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
    workgroup = linux

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field
    server string = %h server (Samba, LinuxMint)

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:
# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server
#   wins support = no

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client
# Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both
;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# This will prevent nmbd to search for NetBIOS names through DNS.
    dns proxy = no

# What naming service and in what order should we use to resolve host names
# to IP addresses
;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast

#### Networking ####

# The specific set of interfaces / networks to bind to
# This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;
# interface names are normally preferred
;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0

# Only bind to the named interfaces and/or networks; you must use the
# 'interfaces' option above to use this.
# It is recommended that you enable this feature if your Samba machine is
# not protected by a firewall or is a firewall itself.  However, this
# option cannot handle dynamic or non-broadcast interfaces correctly.
;   bind interfaces only = yes



#### Debugging/Accounting ####

# This tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine
# that connects
    log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Cap the size of the individual log files (in KiB).
    max log size = 1000

# If you want Samba to only log through syslog then set the following
# parameter to 'yes'.
#   syslog only = no

# We want Samba to log a minimum amount of information to syslog. Everything
# should go to /var/log/samba/log.{smbd,nmbd} instead. If you want to log
# through syslog you should set the following parameter to something higher.
    syslog = 0

# Do something sensible when Samba crashes: mail the admin a backtrace
    panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d


####### Authentication #######

# "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
# in this server for every user accessing the server. See
# /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html
# in the samba-doc package for details.
#   security = user

# You may wish to use password encryption.  See the section on
# 'encrypt passwords' in the smb.conf(5) manpage before enabling.
;    encrypt passwords = yes

# If you are using encrypted passwords, Samba will need to know what
# password database type you are using.  
;    passdb backend = tdbsam

    obey pam restrictions = yes

# This boolean parameter controls whether Samba attempts to sync the Unix
# password with the SMB password when the encrypted SMB password in the
# passdb is changed.
    unix password sync = yes

# For Unix password sync to work on a Debian GNU/Linux system, the following
# parameters must be set (thanks to Ian Kahan <<kahan@informatik.tu-muenchen.de> for
# sending the correct chat script for the passwd program in Debian Sarge).
    passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
    passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .

# This boolean controls whether PAM will be used for password changes
# when requested by an SMB client instead of the program listed in
# 'passwd program'. The default is 'no'.
    pam password change = yes

# This option controls how unsuccessful authentication attempts are mapped
# to anonymous connections
    map to guest = bad user

########## Domains ###########

# Is this machine able to authenticate users. Both PDC and BDC
# must have this setting enabled. If you are the BDC you must
# change the 'domain master' setting to no
#
;   domain logons = yes
#
# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set
# It specifies the location of the user's profile directory
# from the client point of view)
# The following required a [profiles] share to be setup on the
# samba server (see below)
;   logon path = \\%N\profiles\%U
# Another common choice is storing the profile in the user's home directory
# (this is Samba's default)
#   logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set
# It specifies the location of a user's home directory (from the client
# point of view)
;   logon drive = H:
#   logon home = \\%N\%U

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set
# It specifies the script to run during logon. The script must be stored
# in the [netlogon] share
# NOTE: Must be store in 'DOS' file format convention
;   logon script = logon.cmd

# This allows Unix users to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR
# RPC pipe.  The example command creates a user account with a disabled Unix
# password; please adapt to your needs
; add user script = /usr/sbin/adduser --quiet --disabled-password --gecos "" %u

# This allows machine accounts to be created on the domain controller via the 
# SAMR RPC pipe.  
# The following assumes a "machines" group exists on the system
; add machine script  = /usr/sbin/useradd -g machines -c "%u machine account" -d /var/lib/samba -s /bin/false %u

# This allows Unix groups to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR
# RPC pipe.  
; add group script = /usr/sbin/addgroup --force-badname %g

########## Printing ##########

# If you want to automatically load your printer list rather
# than setting them up individually then you'll need this
#   load printers = yes

# lpr(ng) printing. You may wish to override the location of the
# printcap file
;   printing = bsd
;   printcap name = /etc/printcap

# CUPS printing.  See also the cupsaddsmb(8) manpage in the
# cupsys-client package.
;    printing = cups
;   printcap name = cups

############ Misc ############

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration
# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name
# of the machine that is connecting
;   include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.%m

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.
# See smb.conf(5) and /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html
# for details
# You may want to add the following on a Linux system:
#         SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

# The following parameter is useful only if you have the linpopup package
# installed. The samba maintainer and the linpopup maintainer are
# working to ease installation and configuration of linpopup and samba.
;   message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' &

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. If this
# machine will be configured as a BDC (a secondary logon server), you
# must set this to 'no'; otherwise, the default behavior is recommended.
#   domain master = auto

# Some defaults for winbind (make sure you're not using the ranges
# for something else.)
;   idmap uid = 10000-20000
;   idmap gid = 10000-20000
;   template shell = /bin/bash

# The following was the default behaviour in sarge,
# but samba upstream reverted the default because it might induce
# performance issues in large organizations.
# See Debian bug #368251 for some of the consequences of *not*
# having this setting and smb.conf(5) for details.
;   winbind enum groups = yes
;   winbind enum users = yes

# Setup usershare options to enable non-root users to share folders
# with the net usershare command.

# Maximum number of usershare. 0 (default) means that usershare is disabled.
;    usershare max shares = 100

# Allow users who've been granted usershare privileges to create
# public shares, not just authenticated ones
    usershare allow guests = yes
    security = user
    guest ok = yes
;    guest account = nobody
    username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

#======================= Share Definitions =======================

# Un-comment the following (and tweak the other settings below to suit)
# to enable the default home directory shares. This will share each 
# user's home director as \\server\username
;[homes]
;   comment = Home Directories
;   browseable = no

# By default, the home directories are exported read-only. Change the
# next parameter to 'no' if you want to be able to write to them.
;   read only = yes

# File creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to
# create files with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.
;   create mask = 0700

# Directory creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to
# create dirs. with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.
;   directory mask = 0700

# By default, \\server\username shares can be connected to by anyone
# with access to the samba server. Un-comment the following parameter
# to make sure that only "username" can connect to \\server\username
# The following parameter makes sure that only "username" can connect
#
# This might need tweaking when using external authentication schemes
;   valid users = %S

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons
# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)
;[netlogon]
;   comment = Network Logon Service
;   path = /home/samba/netlogon
;   guest ok = yes
;   read only = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the profiles directory to store
# users profiles (see the "logon path" option above)
# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)
# The path below should be writable by all users so that their
# profile directory may be created the first time they log on
;[profiles]
;   comment = Users profiles
;   path = /home/samba/profiles
;   guest ok = no
;   browseable = no
;   create mask = 0600
;   directory mask = 0700

[printers]
    comment = All Printers
    browseable = no
    path = /var/spool/samba
    printable = yes
;    guest ok = no
;    read only = yes
    create mask = 0700

# Windows clients look for this share name as a source of downloadable
# printer drivers
[print$]
    comment = Printer Drivers
    path = /var/lib/samba/printers
;    browseable = yes
;    read only = yes
;    guest ok = no
# Uncomment to allow remote administration of Windows print drivers.
# You may need to replace 'lpadmin' with the name of the group your
# admin users are members of.
# Please note that you also need to set appropriate Unix permissions
# to the drivers directory for these users to have write rights in it
;   write list = root, @lpadmin

# A sample share for sharing your CD-ROM with others.
;[cdrom]
;   comment = Samba server's CD-ROM
;   read only = yes
;   locking = no
;   path = /cdrom
;   guest ok = yes

# The next two parameters show how to auto-mount a CD-ROM when the
#    cdrom share is accesed. For this to work /etc/fstab must contain
#    an entry like this:
#
#       /dev/scd0   /cdrom  iso9660 defaults,noauto,ro,user   0 0
#
# The CD-ROM gets unmounted automatically after the connection to the
#
# If you don't want to use auto-mounting/unmounting make sure the CD
#    is mounted on /cdrom
#
;   preexec = /bin/mount /cdrom
;   postexec = /bin/umount /cdrom

[Server1]
    comment = Server1
    path = /media/fredl/Server1
    writeable = yes
;    browseable = yes
    guest ok = yes

[Server2]
    comment = Server2
    path = /media/fredl/Server2
    writeable = yes
;    browseable = yes
    guest ok = yes
```


----------



## Muetze (13. Februar 2013)

naja mal davon abgesehen das du die  # Kommentare eigentlich löschen kannst, bzw die originale Datei umbennen und eine neu erstellen, wennst sie behalten willst.


Haste du dir die Verbindungsdaten von Windows auf die Shares gespeichert gehabt? exitiert der user auch schon wieder auf dem server über den du dich verbinden willst?



> [Server1]
> comment = Server1
> path = /media/fredl/Server1
> writeable = yes
> ...


was erhoffst dir den damit zu erreichen? 

; = # und heißt Zeile wird als Kommentar ausgelegt und ignoriert

Provoziere den Fehler doch bitte nochmal und poste uns die letzten Einträge der /var/log/samba/samba.log


----------



## crazyblue89 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Problem behoben!
Hatte offensichtlich noch aufrechte verbindungen zum Laufwerk die mich daran hinderten auf die freigegebenen festplatten zuzugreifen. hab in der eingabeaufforderung die verbindungen gelöscht und neu verbunden und siehe da: zugriff ohne problem möglich.
lag also anscheinend nicht an der konfiguration des samba-servers, sondern an der hartnäckigen aufrechterhaltung von verbindungen unter windows 7.

danke auf jeden fall für die hilfe und mittlerweile finde ich die console gar nicht mehr so suspekt. ist ein funktionelles werkzeug mit der man um einiges schneller ans ziel kommt (auch unter windows anscheinend).


----------



## Muetze (14. Februar 2013)

vor allen kommt mann resourcenschonender ans Ziel 

User hattest die gleichen verwendet zum verbinden?


----------



## crazyblue89 (14. Februar 2013)

waren eigentlich die gleichen, nur das passwort war ein anderes.


----------



## Muetze (15. Februar 2013)

Dann war unter umständen hie der hund begraben, wenn windows noch sie alten daten hatte.

Unter /var/log/samba.log wär dann irgendwas was mit bad password gestanden


----------

